
Tesla Just Surpassed GM to Become America’s Most Valuable Carmaker - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-10/tesla-passes-gm-as-musk-s-carmaker-becomes-america-s-top-valued
======
kogus
This is impressive, and I hope Tesla brings loads of great ideas and
competition into the auto market. But I think the breathless quality of these
stories is misplaced.

Tesla's current sales are a tiny fraction of Kia, much less GM. The market cap
of GM is based on established revenue streams and a fairly stable future. The
market cap of Tesla is largely speculative, based on the belief that Tesla is
the __next __GM.

The interesting news from Tesla, therefore, is their actual achievements along
their path to bring that future to light.

